# L.F.T.S. 10-22



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm up and heading out. Trying to get ahead of big boy. Good luck everybody


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Woke up at 4:11 even tho the alarm was set for 6. Coffee is brewing , let the dog out and I'm figuring where to sit with this wind. WHO AMONG US WILL BE THE ONE THAT SCORES? U wouldn't know that answer unless you roll out of bed. COUNT ME IN!


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm in, headed to Dowagiac area in 45 minutes.

I'll give a weather report once settled.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

i am up and ready to roll.
let see if the deer will come by this morning, 2nd am sit of the year.
seen a few last night, Just no shots.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm in, SE Jackson bound


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Bummed that it’s 55* and windy but it’s getting to be the time when you just got to go.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Sipping on some coffee right now. Saw a few more trucks in my area leaving last night. This new pressure might make things interesting.

Good luck y'all! Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Gonna give it a go. Probably be down to a t-shirt for the walk in. Stay cool today!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Having coffee and heading out soon in Mason County. Good luck today hunters and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

it is going to be one of those mornings… I was looking for today’s LFTS thread thinking today was the 23rd. I am going to partake in a second cup of Joe and start the pre-hunt ritual.

Good luck all and remember to harness up!


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Drinking some coffee and chilling with the dog. Went pheasant hunting last night and she is gassed!

Will be leaving home in 15 to 20 minutes. Hunting Tuscola County.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way out the door. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just pulled some.cinnamon rolls out gonna take them to the guys at camp.... Get back get back to bed... Still a few weeks out from what I can tell no sense burning the woods or myself out right now


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Headed out the door soon. Had to dig all my warm weather camo back out. Good luck this morning.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

motdean said:


> it is going to be one of those mornings… I was looking for today’s LFTS thread thinking today was the 23rd. I am going to partake in a second cup of Joe and start the pre-hunt ritual.
> 
> Good luck all and remember to harness up!


Good luck and wake n bake


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck boys, I will be doing a live from the rectum wrecker on lk Erie. Lol heading out perching be back at the rack shack for next weekend for the spooktactlor hunt on Halloween weekend. Shoot by sight and walk by faith.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Well I think he just came. Grunting and scurrying around in the plot at 6am. That is his usual time. Glad I got in early as to not disturb him. Let's hope he comes back out in an hour


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

sitting in the truck, buck is at my stand right now.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

Heading out the door. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just pulled some.cinnamon rolls out gonna take them to the guys at camp.... Get back get back to bed... Still a few weeks out from what I can tell no sense burning the woods or myself out right now
> 
> View attachment 861195


Do you deliver to eastern Montcalm County ?

L & O


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just pulled myself out of bed, no hunting this morning it’s Mrs Flights birthday. She sounded like she might want to hunt this afternoon but I doubt it. Good luck all today !
Flight


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Just pulled myself out of bed, no hunting this morning it’s Mrs Flights birthday. She sounded like she might want to hunt this afternoon but I doubt it. Good luck all today !
> Flight


Birthday buck has a nice ring to it...just sayin 😎


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

In. The buck I missed yesterday didn't appear gutted and hanging in the garage overnight so, even though the wind has let up a little, I'm still not convinced this is a simulation.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Liver and Onions said:


> Do you deliver to eastern Montcalm County ?
> 
> L & O


I know the way used spend alot of turkey and goose season down there


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Just pulled myself out of bed, no hunting this morning it’s Mrs Flights birthday. She sounded like she might want to hunt this afternoon but I doubt it. Good luck all today !
> Flight


Happy birthday Ms. Flight! 

I'm in. Sitting up front Lotta disturbance under the apple tree on way put yesterday. Still few hanging on. Maybe wind dropped a few down yesterday and they'll come to see.. Wind in face and warm. Good way to start a day. Yard work rest of weekend.
Good luck all!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

First sit of the year...here we go!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sharkbait11 said:


> First sit of the year...here we go!


Normally first sit is "what can go wrong"


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Little sweaty but I'm in.....Iosco Cnty today. Had a pretty good one come through here just before dark last night. Good luck everyone!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Here in Case County it's 53 degrees, SSW wind 7 to 12 mph.

Saw some does in an alfalfa field on the way in. Along with a very bright shooting star that crossed the moon.

I'm on the North edge of standing corn.

Good Luck!


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

All settled in with my dad in a double stand in my bedding-thicket spot trying to get pops a buck good luck out there sanilac out


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just pulled some.cinnamon rolls out gonna take them to the guys at camp....


Guy's like you are welcome at my camp!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

She’s like whatever man just leave me alone I know where you are going


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

HitFactor said:


> Along with a very bright shooting star that crossed the moon.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I saw one too as I was climbing up my ladder! Hopefully it's good luck


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

HitFactor said:


> Here in Case County it's 53 degrees, SSW wind 7 to 12 mph.
> 
> Saw some does in an alfalfa field on the way in. Along with a very bright shooting star that crossed the moon.
> 
> I'm on the North edge of standing corn.


I stood on the deck this morning after letting the dog out and saw a shooting star also...very cool!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

HitFactor said:


> Guy's like you are welcome at my camp!


Known um forever...They are good to me asked me find them a piece of property.... Six months later signing on a gem....

It's like my camp but I go home at night


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

Craves said:


> I stood on the deck this morning after letting the dog out and saw a shooting star also...very cool!


What direction was it? I swear as I was getting out of bed I saw one out the slider in the e/slightly se sky, but foggy brain thought I was seeing things…


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in for my first sit of the season in Arenac county! Hoping the bucks and deer in general are on their feet this morning! I’m very close to bedding and a small kill plot so let’s see what happens! Good luck and be safe!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Big Tuna said:


> Woke up at 4:11 even tho the alarm was set for 6. Coffee is brewing , let the dog out and I'm figuring where to sit with this wind. WHO AMONG US WILL BE THE ONE THAT SCORES? U wouldn't know that answer unless you roll out of bed. COUNT ME IN!


Count me in. My first sit at this stand this year. Not expecting much with this warm weather but we will see.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Got busted bad about 50 yards from my spot. Whatever it was made a huge ruckus and blew a bunch oh well just have to sit it out now and hope the whole neighborhood isn’t cleared out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Up and in. Clear,calm and 40 degrees. I love it. 
Coyotes barking and hopefully deer all morning. 
Good luck everyone and pick a shot and make it happen today.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I just had total anterior right side hip replacement Thursday. I’m up. Getting the crutches going and making wife walk me out into a public field for hunting today. I about died yesterday watching this stupid tv so why not watch a field instead.


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Back at it again, good luck everyone.

Sent from my E6910 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

chrisjan said:


> What direction was it? I swear as I was getting out of bed I saw one out the slider in the e/slightly se sky, but foggy brain thought I was seeing things…


Looked like it was going from south to north from my vantage point.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Swapping the deer stand for a duck blind today. Go get ‘em guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Just pulled myself out of bed, no hunting this morning it’s Mrs Flights birthday. She sounded like she might want to hunt this afternoon but I doubt it. Good luck all today !
> Flight


Whatever she wants today ,Happy birthday Mrs. Flight 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hunting through my oldest son today as he got up early and headed to Hillsdale. He’s up, in, and ready. I’m stuck at work till Tuesday morning. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Checking in from Huron county. 52 degrees and 10mph south wind. Not a fan of the daytime temps but it’s sure comfortable in a tree this morning! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Up and in in Van Buren. Moon and clear skies looked awesome this morning. Got passed by a guy on a motorcycle on my way out. 55 degrees here.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Good luck to everyone today it's looking good here in lenawee co today everything's moving today,Turkey,Geese,Wood ducks so far hear some grunting In neighbors pines behind me hopefully the deer start soon

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Up in Kent. Daughter is jome from college for fall break. Got her in the kill stand where 1 year ago tomorrow she killed a nice 8. Hopefully she can repeat history.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Normally first sit is "what can go wrong"


forgot gloves and could have used a hat but forgot that too otherwise it was a beautiful sunrise watching the grow lights lol...no meat monster here today but I did have an all white cat walk under my stand...not sure what that means 😟


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Turkeys are all stirred up this morning. Maybe I’ll get a chance to fill my turkey tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Checking in from Oscoda today. Got love Michigan. Last week long jonhs 26° and this week early season gear. Temp said 50° before I headed out. Like someone said earlier in the post getting close to that time when you just have to be in stand. Really not expecting a lot.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I’m just one of the turkeys


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

After all the commotion yesterday, I thought I should give the place a break for a few days...I may have chosen poorly.

Hopefully they are moving where you all are hunting. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Out in Hillsdale. Resident doe and her two fawns so far. Nice morning, but kinda warm. Cams not showing bucks in daylight yet at my place, but can’t be long now.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Another sloppy entry, but I made it. Good view. Good morning all! I feel like shooting something.


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Some one called this weather "guardian simmer" 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Ive had a handful of bucks come through already


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

Wonder if there's anyone else out to my south. Just heard one blowing out in the middle of the field three or four hundred yards to my southeast and then it took off to the northeast. Strange. No way it made me....

*been a lot a lot of tractors on the road today. Maybe farmer Johnson is out checking moisture in thus weather lull...


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Out in Ottawa, nothing but a few squrriels so far, beautiful morning


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Good luck guys


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sparky


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Had a doe this morning on the 2 track I park on, so that was encouraging. So far though just birds and squirrels.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Slow morning around me. Pretty sure all the wind we've had probably knocked down remaining acorns back in the hardwoods and the deer are there feeding.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Well had a doe come in last night around 545 was goin to shoot her figured 12 yard broad side shot hour and a half before dark and I like meat want to draw back and wham release opened punched my self right in the jaw arrow went whopping 5 feet fell harmlessly to her thought I fixed it but guess not so went to get it professionally fixed guy wasn’t working so bought another one hopefully can get one down this mornin good luck boys shoot straight be safe don’t punch yourself in the jaw while standing 22 ft in the air


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Crazy slow here too. One deer about 500 yards away and that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Big goose egg so far. Beautiful morning regardless.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

someone needs to tell them to move.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Almost hunted this stand this morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Heading in for coffee and to great the delivery guys bringing the new washing machine. Back later!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Slow morning around me. Pretty sure all the wind we've had probably knocked down remaining acorns back in the hardwoods and the deer are there feeding.


Where I'll be next chance able to get out. State land. Nothing came to visit apples yet. Give it till 10.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Going to be short morning sit for me. Have seen 9. Four freshman bucks.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Slow here also. Decent buck crossed the road on my way here, and had another deer ~100 yards or so walk by on the way to the bedroom. Too dark to see horns, but he was acting like a buck, scent checking the trail he was on.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

At 8:20 I decided to rattle for a quick minute. About 30 seconds after I was done, here come this little guy on a string right at me. His ears were all cocked back vlike he's the keeper of the woods.......but I know better .


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Doe and fawn trotted by could here one trotting behind it was a small buck so their starting to seek here. Just need dad or grandpa to start


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

3 antlerless. Strong side, too far. Vanished into the _Cornus_. Popped out other side.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

About 13 so far. 1 buck grunting and pushing a doe and button buck


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

Slow morning so far wind starting to pick up in Gregory. Definitely a beautiful morning to hunt.









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> 3 antlerless. Strong side, too far. Vanished into the _Cornus_. Popped out other side.


I thought you said you felt like killing something, enough with the excuse’s, time to let it rip !
Flight


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

7 does all in line like a train lol


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

This 2.5 yr old 9 pt just got a free pass. Had a nice split G2 on his right side. If he makes it, should be a good one next year!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

LFTH

added another kiddo


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Guy63 said:


> LFTH
> 
> added another kiddo
> View attachment 861238


Congratulations!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Guy63 said:


> LFTH
> 
> added another kiddo
> View attachment 861238


Congrats! Better than any day in the woods!!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

believe this has been the slowest day of the year on lfts.
not sure why the dnf have not shown yet.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Guy63 said:


> LFTH
> 
> added another kiddo
> View attachment 861238


Congratulations, cute little bugger.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I thought you said you felt like killing something, enough with the excuse’s, time to let it rip !
> Flight


No kidding. I'm not holding my own weight here (and that's a heavier lift every year, let me tell ya). I have blue jays all over the place. Wasn't there a guy that used to hunt with us that said they signal approaching deer? (I think he went by "spoon" or "fork" or something)


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

2 doe & small buck at 830am. Nothing since. Wind picking up here in Sanilac. Good luck all.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Just hanging out this morning.























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

LabtechLewis said:


> No kidding. I'm not holding my own weight here (and that's a heavier lift every year, let me tell ya). I have blue jays all over the place. Wasn't there a guy that used to hunt with us that said they signal approaching deer? (I think he went by "spoon" or "fork" or something)


I was just thinking of that too. Last night two BJs where sitting on my 4x4 licking branch set up. This morning there were a dozen or more fighting in front of my stand. Bucks did come after both sightings, but much later. Does it count?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats on the new addition Guy!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

I like the Gatorade, but don't ever drink from my bottle! Trust me.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

No deer this morning but pulled a couple of trailcam sd cards and more daytime buck pictures . Had a red squirrel run out on a pine branch about 2 feet from my head and start chewing on a hickory nut . When I turned and said " That looks tasty !" he threw the nut and turned into a flying squirrel !


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmmm









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

GettinBucky said:


> Hmmmm
> View attachment 861250
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



🤔


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Drinking some coffee and chilling with the dog. Went pheasant hunting last night and she is gassed!
> 
> Will be leaving home in 15 to 20 minutes. Hunting Tuscola County.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Saw 7 or so. Does and fawns with what looked like a small spike harassing one of the does. 

Great day all around. Thankful for the beautiful weather and having the opportunity to hunt. 

Taking my 10 y/o out tonight to sit with me. He is geeked and so am I!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

This view is better then the couch and tv. I was able to hobble in on a crutch to a field on public. Figured I’d sit on my chair for a while 

Technology is amazing to be able to walk within hours of a hip replacement.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Guy63 said:


> LFTH
> 
> added another kiddo
> View attachment 861238


Congrats!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Didn't see any more. Haven't seen a buck yet this season!! Ha ha.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Didnt see deer till 9:30. Saw 2 what looked to be good sized deer a way out in the thick stuff. Gave 2 soft doe grunts and they both stopped and headed towards me, 1st was a big curved spike that walked right to me and passed on my right at maybe 3-4 yrds. Got behind me and snorted, jumped back out in front of me a snorted a few more times before taking off. Never did get to see what the other one was.

Guess I'll mow grass and leaves now.....


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> Didn't see any more. Haven't seen a buck yet this season!! Ha ha.


Try hunting the shade tonight...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Guy63 said:


> LFTH
> 
> added another kiddo
> View attachment 861238


Congrats!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Badfishmi said:


> This view is better then the couch and tv. I was able to hobble in on a crutch to a field on public. Figured I’d sit on my chair for a while
> 
> Technology is amazing to be able to walk within hours of a hip replacement.
> 
> ...


You won’t regret the hip replacement. I like how you brushed in the crutch,


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Work this morning and just got the good news I’ve got a new place to hunt tonignt! Owner said he’s seen a few nice bucks running around and lots of does that need to go. So I’ll try and make the most of it and see what happens. Worst case I don’t see any, best case I take one to the processor. Either way I’ll be out tonight and good luck everyone. Looks like it will be a great evening weather wise atleast. Good luck ladies and gents!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Just finished sweepin the chimney... WOW.... ☀☀☀

Whose bringing a beach chair tonight hunting??


🏝🏝🏝


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Well, it feels much too warm but since I've finally shook the stupid Covid enough to hunt again, I'll take the nice day out in the woods.
Heading for a ground blind I've killed several deer from before. 
No matter what happens I'm glad to be back out!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I just went foiliar fertilized my rye for something to do.... Good Lord it's hot.... They moved last night but not so sure about tonight.... Gosh you almost hate to and I'll get flamed waste one of these last beautiful evenings on a hope and prayer in the woods


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I made it 3 1/2 hours till the pain got unbearable. I did kick up two does on way out.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...


Theres no other way describe it, that deers just pretty....


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice buck GettinBucky!


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

That Is one pretty buck for sure!!


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Setup way back on public got 2 private land owners shooting guns so maybe it will get them on there feet early good luck!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

kicked two up on walk in about 150 yards from stand.
Now to sit and wait.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Way to go GB. Very nice buck.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm lucky I even found my spot lol. 
Nobody's been here in a long time I think. My trail was gone and I was heading towards memory.. walked right to it. Getting back might be a little trickier lol. 
Good luck!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats G.B.!


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m in for the evening. Different spot. Camera is getting new bucks. Warm and breezy but we will see what happens!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back at it. Not expecting much with these temps but you never know. Setting by my pond just incase one gets thirsty.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...





GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...


Congrats nice buck


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

This guy showed up this morning on my Missouri farm, see if sticks around for another week or two. Had pics in August of him. Rutcation starts next Friday 2 weeks off. Good luck to all those out.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Taking my 10 yr old boy out on the ground near some apple trees. See if he can get his second bow deer of year


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Back out for the evening. The sun can't go down fast enough! At least there's a little breeze. Good luck all!


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in for the night. Definitely no peace and quiet with the combines and tractors but I'll take it. Better than a sand burr in your ass Crack 
Lol

View attachment 861321


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Up in a tree for only the 2nd time ever. Hunting a friends property in Kent county for does only. The tree stand reminded me that I am a 275lbs baby when it comes to heights, and this wind rocking the tree isn’t helping either lol. 

Good luck fellas! Let your arrow fly straight and true and you return home safely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just got in, there's a spike on the edge of corn coming my way. I'm sitting by water too.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Still debating whether to go or not.... Made the guys pork and sausage Jambalaya, normally make creole style but made Cajun style.... Happy big flavor touch of bite

Now to debate whether to hunt or not this took a while


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

GettinBucky GotyourBucky!!
Congrats


GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Finally, first sit of the year!
Severed flexor tendon, index finger on dominant hand and splint up to my elbow. Can hardly wipe my rear end but in my gun shack with a crossbow. Feels good to be out!
Good luck !


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Still debating whether to go or not.... Made the guys pork and sausage Jambalaya, normally make creole style but made Cajun style.... Happy big flavor touch of bite
> 
> Now to debate whether to hunt or not this took a while
> 
> ...


 Good dish for hiding the taste of stanky goose meat. Finally found something the old lady likes


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

Scared up a decent sized doe on my way in. Hope it isn’t the one that I am after. Yes I have a target doe and not buck. Home owner/friend is in another area of the property hunting horns


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

74 and a 14mph south wind here in Sanilac. Exceptions are low for this evening. But I am sitting out in God’s creation. A lot worse places I could be. Good luck all.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Jumped one on the way in bedded 5 yards off my trail must’ve moved mid day I walked by there at 1130 wasn’t a deer lol but it was in the shade and you could tell it didn’t wanna run to far tan about 50 yards half heartedly looked around was in direct sun then strolled on barely walking fast but it’s hot and windy as all get out but I like meat when it’s hot and meat when it’s cold so here I am good luck men be safe make sure to strap into those treestands shoot straight if the opportunity comes and let’s paint some leaves tonight on this nice mid summer sit


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Scratchy87 said:


> I’m sure I’m going to get attacked by an angry mob about this comment but is there any way to congratulate the guys who shot deer without literally being half or more of the posts on this thread? Don’t get me wrong, I love seeing the pictures and stories behind these deer but the following 72 comments just sayin good job gets old after a while. I’m prepared to catch flak for this comment but I’m willing to bet I’m not the only one who thinks this. Just a thought.


You could just scroll on past what you don't like. Just a thought


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Fun day on the one day annual pheasant hunt at the in-laws! Opening Saturday of pheasant we all meet 6:30am for coffee, doughnuts, cider and other breakfast goodies and then head out to run the grass one time. 4 hunters and a lot of watchers sitting on the deck of the horse barn! Wife even recorded the flush and kill on first one! I love pheasant hunting 

Unfortunately the watchers spotted the number 1 hitlister buck skirting us through the pines! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Finally got my Gordon Setter out bird hunting for the first time this season! He did pretty good and I’m sure he’s napping now! Put up 4 birds, killed one woodcock!









Got settled back into the same stand as this morning about 4:45 pm. Didn’t bump any so we will see. Cell cams on the other side of the swamp are blowing up…..maybe I should have went over there….. Good luck all!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Still debating whether to go or not.... Made the guys pork and sausage Jambalaya, normally make creole style but made Cajun style.... Happy big flavor touch of bite
> 
> Now to debate whether to hunt or not this took a while
> 
> ...


Now I'm hungry.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Fun day on the one day annual pheasant hunt at the in-laws! Opening Saturday of pheasant we all meet 6:30am for coffee, doughnuts, cider and other breakfast goodies and then head out to run the grass one time. 4 hunters and a lot of watchers sitting on the deck of the horse barn! Wife even recorded the flush and kill on first one! I love pheasant hunting
> 
> Unfortunately the watchers spotted the number 1 hitlister buck skirting us through the pines!
> 
> ...


Congrats! Man I miss bird hunting and my dogs 🐕.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lots of fresh scrapes and rubs on the walk out, corn across the street is down and wind is perfect for this stand. Lined up for a good night will see , I’m thinking last 45 mins of light should be some good viewing time. Good luck all


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

First sit of the season. Just hung this stand today, first time bow hunting the property. We bought it last year end of October. By the time we got moved and the house done the way we wanted it I only got to muzzle load it. Sitting off the intersection of two drainage ditches they love to use and my hay field and neighbors corn. Seems as good a spot as any.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








There’s one bedded in there maybe 50 yards started blowing out of nowhere it’s directly south of me so it’s definitely not my wind and I’ve been in stand for 2 hours and I couldn’t imagine it could see me thru that mess I definitely can’t see it but we shall see


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Decided to head out and enjoy this warm October evening instead of watching playoff baseball. 

The woods are beautiful with the late afternoon sun hitting the trees.

First time sitting here in the evening, but with all the attention the grapevine licking branch got last night I thought I would give it a try.

70 degrees with clear skies and winds out of the south here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm sooo sweet I melt in temps like this. Will be out there in the morning. Good luck gang.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

just had a squirrel run two off.
and from the look the one was brisket, a very large doe i been after.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

old graybeard said:


> You could just scroll on past what you don't like. Just a thought


I kind of get where you’re coming from, but I agree with OGB. I joined this forum for the stories, successful or not, and the fellowship of a bunch of like minded hunters. If I’m lucky enough to post a successful punch of a tag, I will welcome all the “congrats” I can get. It’s not a gimme every year for me.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> You could just scroll on past what you don't like. Just a thought


So weird I never thought of that. Genius. Not everyone is retired and has all day to scroll. I may not be as popular as some of you on here but still entitled to my opinion.


----------



## bigcatjake (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally settled in to the new spot, never hunted here, don’t think it’s been hunted in ages and homeowner finally left. Likes to talk, who am I to hurry him on his way when he says sure go ahead and hunt here. Halfway prepared, atleast got my cross bow and binos, already saw four cross the field. Let’s see what happens. Prime time baby! Let’s see some blood!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Scratchy87 said:


> So weird I never thought of that. Genius. Not everyone is retired and has all day to scroll. I may not be as popular as some of you on here but still entitled to my opinion.


Go shot yourself a deer , and we'll try not to comment on it. (My opinion.)


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Waif said:


> Go shot yourself a deer , and we'll try not to comment on it. (My opinion.)



Thanks waif ill sure try. Only been able to go out 2 times this year so its been tough. Also i see what your trying to do there but I won’t lose any sleep tonight. That’s it for me tonight I’ll leave you guys to it. Good luck.


----------



## thedailyb (Aug 23, 2006)

GettinBucky said:


> Well not much of a story but certainly happy with the outcome. I've gotten a few pics of this buck over the last month in my power line rye plot. Sat a stand close to the tag alder swamp last seeing 10 deer, DNF's and one spike. Checking cams last night and this guy was there at 7:04...dang it picked the wrong stand. Went in on him this morning and he came back from the hay fields and stopped by the rye plot about 8:30. Not much for blood, but only went just over 100yds....
> View attachment 861285
> View attachment 861286
> View attachment 861287
> ...


Congrats GettingBucky!

Apologies to Scratchy for wasting his time!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I put on extra old spice tonight to cover my human scent. Seems to be working.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

This night is turning out better than planned. 6 deer so far and this nice 2.5 drinking. I almost didn't go.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've seen two young does but it is slow..


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On Target said:


> This night is turning out better than planned. 6 deer so far and this nice 2.5 drinking. I almost didn't go.
> View attachment 861355


Great pic


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Still debating whether to go or not.... Made the guys pork and sausage Jambalaya, normally make creole style but made Cajun style.... Happy big flavor touch of bite
> 
> Now to debate whether to hunt or not this took a while
> 
> ...





DEDGOOSE said:


> Still debating whether to go or not.... Made the guys pork and sausage Jambalaya, normally make creole style but made Cajun style.... Happy big flavor touch of bite
> 
> Now to debate whether to hunt or not this took a while
> 
> ...


Don’t think you would have any trouble getting invite to any camp if they knew you


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 861425
> Saw this guy last week from an observation stand. Waited for the wind to be right and made the move tonight. Honestly wasn’t real hopeful with the high temps but he followed the script just like I hoped.


Congrats. Dandy


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

➰


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats to all who connected. I decided to hit a casino for the afternoon and was having great success. Early evening it went beyond that!!


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

protectionisamust said:


> 20 yard Heart shot, only ran 60 yards and piled up. Walked right to her! Pumped to get some fresh venison!
> View attachment 861401


----------



## freeheel (Oct 17, 2007)

riverman said:


> Congrats to all who connected. I decided to hit a casino for the afternoon and was having great success. Early evening it went beyond that!!
> View attachment 861434


now that's a big buck


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I had 7 pars and 2 holes that beat me. Lot's of leaves down. Good day to anything but yard work.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 861425
> Saw this guy last week from an observation stand. Waited for the wind to be right and made the move tonight. Honestly wasn’t real hopeful with the high temps but he followed the script just like I hoped.


Congratulations! Great buck!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today! Even with the warm temps deer will still do deer things, just need to be sitting in the right spot! 
Congrats to the Casino jackpot winner as well!


----------



## up520 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- I see that now. There was a TON of people there and that thing leans from side to side when the weight isn’t evenly distributed. We loved it but there was a lot of people freaking out and in the middle it’s glass at its highest point of 118’. The weather was absolutely beautiful and then throw the elk in the mix. What an amazing day! I need to read the threads now and see who got lucky tonight? I know one of my MS buddies scored tonight and two other friends shot nice bucks this morning.



That looks real cool, going to put it on my to do list. A day in the woods is great, but a family day often is better.

Oh yea, congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 861425
> Saw this guy last week from an observation stand. Waited for the wind to be right and made the move tonight. Honestly wasn’t real hopeful with the high temps but he followed the script just like I hoped.


Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

ratherboutside said:


> Well, I wasn't technically live from the stand tonight but rather live from the hay mow of the barn doing an observation sit. I did the am last night and saw a decent 8 and a couple spikes and 10 dnfs. About 10 minutes before last like a big deer stepped out into the plot at 40 yards. I put the binos on him and thought he was big enough. But he got into the brush again. Went to the oak along my drive and I thought he was gone. Then 2 minutes later about 5 minutes to last light, he is standing 7 yards from me. The rest is history. 10 pt. Split brow and g2.
> View attachment 861410
> View attachment 861411
> View attachment 861412
> ...


Nice one!!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

waiting for light and will go pick up my buddy and look for his deer. the blood i seen locks good.
Im sure he is still laughing his ass off at me.
Cant believe i did not think about his lighted nocks, instead thinking someone needed help. He told me he heard me yelling out do you need help, but thought i was yelling to him. thought thatvwas strange as he knows i go in and out of that area without lights and let no one even talk when we get with in 100 yards of the blind.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Hoytman5 said:


> Didn’t hunt tonight. Took my wife to the new Sky Bridge at Boyne Mountain and then decided to go look for elk. I was able to see my first wild elk, I’m so stoked! It was a 6x6 bull and about 7 cows. (Bulls on left in first picture) Saw a small buck and a few does too. Good luck tonight, I’ll be out in the morning.
> View attachment 861369
> 
> View attachment 861371
> ...


I walked the sky bridge yesterday too. Got there early so the wait wasn’t bad. Definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ReeseHunter said:


> View attachment 861425
> Saw this guy last week from an observation stand. Waited for the wind to be right and made the move tonight. Honestly wasn’t real hopeful with the high temps but he followed the script just like I hoped.


 congrats great deer


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

riverman said:


> Congrats to all who connected. I decided to hit a casino for the afternoon and was having great success. Early evening it went beyond that!!
> View attachment 861434


That will buy a lot of gear!!

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

